# Weight Training Demystified!!



## Wattage (Jul 24, 2006)

The 80s were all about aerobics. Tight clothes, bright colours and headbands… we sweated our way to fitness through hour long cardio sessions to Michael Jackson and Madonna. These days, the dance party is over. The late 90s and 2000s bring trends of "core strength" and the ever elusive "weight training"…





*What is Weight Training?*
Weight training is the use of a resistive force to build muscle strength. Weight training utilizes differing types of muscle contractions to produce, resist or maintain a force. In response to these actions, our muscles, bones and tendons become stronger. Sound good for you? You bet it is.




*Why Weight Train?*
Weight training is on the fore-front of every fitness trend. Why? Because it produces great results in a short period of time, improves quality of life and has outstanding health benefits, especially for women. No fitness routine is complete without a resistance portion. 




*What Are The Health Benefits?*
Weight training brings with it many health benefits. Primarily, our bones, muscles, tendons and ligaments become stronger. When we properly train these tissues, we prevent and treat:

- lower back pain
- sprained ankles, knees, shoulders
- osteoporosis
- poor posture
- slowing of the metabolism




*How Do I Know What To Do?*
There are a few ways you can successfully start weight training: 

1. See your front desk at your gym or fitness centre. Most places will give you a tour free of charge and show you how to use machines, although only generally. 

2. Book an appointment with a personal trainer. A one hour session will probably run you anywhere from $60 - $90, but it is money well spent. Any decent trainer will help you develop a program and teach you how to increase on your own, as necessary.

3. Read up on it. The internet has many reputable, big name resources. Pick up a copy of Shape Magazine. Three months worth of magazines will show most major muscle groups, all for about $12.

4. Network. Get to know gym staff and other people in the area of fitness.




*How Much Do I Do?*
There is a basic guide in training with weights:

_High reps, low sets, low weight  = Endurance Training = lean muscle tone

Low reps, high sets, high weight = Strength Training = bulk muscle mass_

Most woman like to stay in the area of 10 - 12 reps, 3 sets at about 50% of their 1 repetition maximum, also called absolute strength. What the heck is this? 1 RM is a guideline used in fitness to assess the person's strength and tailor their routine specifically to the individual.  It is assessed by measuring the maximum a person can lift in one repetition for the specific muscle.

_What is a rep and a set? _A "rep" (repetition) is a single movement whereas the set is the group of reps that are done in succession, followed by a rest period.

_How long should one rest between sets? _For lower weights and high reps, rest periods should span about 30 seconds. High weights with lower reps require longer rest periods, about 1 - 1.5 minutes. 

Generally speaking, you want to aim for 2 days a week minimum for health related training. When training for fitness, 3 days/week is sufficient. 4 days a week will probably add more bulk, unless you are doing training for endurance. 

It is very important that you keep your body challenged in training. Studies have shown that those who change their routines daily show the greatest improvements. Learn several exercises for each muscle and alternate days. Do higher reps and lower weights one day, and higher weights lower reps the next. Mixing it up will keep you motivated and your body responding.




*Soreness*
Being sore post-weight training is a normal part of training. In fact, it means your program is sufficiently challenging. Still, too much of anything is not good. If you experience sharp pains or inability to perform normal everyday movements, ease up. This is a sign that you are doing too much too fast.

:!: *Highly recommended:*:!: 
- seeing your physician before starting any new fitness program
- learning proper breathing techniques for lifting weights (very important)
- recognizing pain and treating it respectfully and accordingly
- using mirrors and/or spotters (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) to ensure proper form is maintained

:arrow: *Types of Weights*
Generally, there are three types of resistance exercises you can do:
_- Free weights (dumbbells, barbells)
- Commercial Weight Machines 
- Calisthenics (push-ups, sit-ups, etc.)_

All follow the same principles of training, as described above. Most people like to do a combination of all three.

While this does not prescribe a program for you, this is not what it is meant to do. It is important to recognize that weight training is extremely beneficial but must be tailored accordingly. A little practice and reading will have you well versed and on your way! 

:nana: Here's to weight training!!:nana:​


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank You So Much!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 16, 2006)

:notworthy:  thank you caitlin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## islandblossom (Aug 22, 2006)

thank you for posting this.


----------



## sewpunk (Sep 12, 2006)

I still do aerobics, I LOVE dancing and jumping, and grapevinning around,  it makes me feel silly and carefree!  I also love to follow it up with weights!  Great post!

I am eagerly awaiting your monthly installment!


----------



## kattpl (Sep 12, 2006)

that was great thanks!

Kath


----------



## thestarsfall (Oct 23, 2006)

I love weight training!

I took the 'fundamentals of strength training' in my Kinesiology program...it was one of my favourite courses and all we basically did was work out in the gym for about an hour 2ce a week...I lost a huge amount of weight doing that.


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 25, 2007)

I *always* want to hit the weights at the gym, but then I get all self concious for some odd reason


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 20, 2007)

This was a really great, informative post! Thanks so much! I'm going to print it out so I can know what the hell I should be doing. THank you!!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 8, 2007)

weight training is my new best friend.


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Sep 16, 2007)

Just some more quick info:


Don't be afraid to do low rep - high weight training. As a women your not likely to bulk up too big unless your taking supplements, you don't have the same levels of testosterone as men do. And if weight loss is your goal, it may actually be more beneficial to do high intensity weight training for about 45 minutes before doing your cardio immediately after, which will burn up most/all your glycogen. That way all your body has left to burn is fat. Not to mention it will have greater effects on your metabolism for several hours after weight training, though weight training in general has that effect. 
You may want to incorporate splits into your weight training program. It's a good way to give your muscle groups enough time to recover. And not only that but many exercises work more then one muscle group. Many bicep exercises also work your back and some chest exercises (such as dips) also work your triceps. Some ideas for splits are as follows:

     Monday - Chest/Triceps
     Tuesday - Off
     Wednesday - Biceps/Back
     Thursday - Off
     Friday - Shoulders/Legs
     Saturday - Off
     Sunday - Off

     Monday - Chest/Biceps
     Tuesday - Off
     Wednesday - Back/Triceps
     Thursday - Off
     Friday - Shoulders/Legs
     Saturday - Off
     Sunday - Off

     Monday - Chest/Back
     Tuesday - Off
     Wednesday - Biceps/Triceps
     Thursday - Off
     Friday - Shoulders
     Saturday - Legs
     Sunday - Off

Of course those are just a few examples. They days you work out on can be modified to your schedule and preferences. 
Lastly, the difference between training with free weights vs machines.

Machines are designed in such a way that they do part of the work for you. They keep the weight stable. The machine puts everything in a constant stable position that allows you to only have to move the weight from point A to point B. 

Free weights on the other hand work a lot more of your muscles then a machine will. They weights aren't being held in place by anything except yourself, which means you won't just move the weight from point A to point B, but will also have to keep the weight stable throughout the movement. This means you will also be working your stabilizing muscles 

Basically, free weight are no doubt more efficient for building size and strength than machines. But, they also leave more room for error, such as using improper form. Using improper form can be very dangerous and less efficient. If using free weight a simple google search on proper form is a good idea. 

In conclusion, both free weights and machines are good for weight training, but it all just depends on your objectives and preference. Ultimately, incorporating both into your workout plan is a good idea if you have access to the equipment.


----------



## clamster (Dec 21, 2007)

Very imformative!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 6, 2008)

still prefer cardio but thanks!


----------



## MissLorsie (Jan 21, 2008)

Weights are a great way to burn calories/kilojoules. Weights have what is known at the "afterburn" effect. Even after you finish exercising, you still burn energy, whereas with cardio the afterburn effects are rather minimal.

Dont be afraid to lift heavy weights either. It is VERY VERY hard for female to produce mass amount of bulk due to minimal levels of testosterone. Thats why guys bulk up bigger than what girls do.

IMHO i find a combination of weights first, then cardio gives good weight loss results. Weight training depletes your glycogen levels (first form of energy) then cardio can start burning fat as a source of energy.

Another reason why i do weights before cardio is mechnical form. If you do cardio, naturally you become fatigued and fatigue is a weight lifters worse enemy. Weight = poor form which = injury.


----------



## Virgil (Feb 17, 2008)

I know it's a lot less fun to have to exert so much energy for weight training, but the benefits are so great. Here's the amazing thing: our bodies are really good at doing what they do. The important thing is to have a balance of cardio and high-exertion exercise (aka interval training). 

Think about it: which have the fittest looking bodies? Marathon runners or sprinters? It's because the bodies of marathon runners become super efficient at conserving energy, so they end up burning less fat. Sprinters, on the other hand, are more varied in their workouts (they do sprinting, longer-distance running and even weight and resistance training) and it forces their metabolism to keep working hard.

The important lesson = too much cardio is not necessarily a good thing, and too much weight training isn't the best either. Happy mediums are what life is all about =)


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 19, 2008)

"Lifting weights is not rocket science. Find a heavy thing and pick it up. Put it down. Pick it up again. Rest a while. Pick it up and put it down again. Next week, try a heavier thing. Occasionally, pick up your right foot and put it in front of your left foot. Repeat with other side. Perform this alternating motion for 20 minutes a few times weekly."

I laughed so hard reading that/


----------



## Sanayhs (May 12, 2008)

If you're interested in free weights and don't know where to start, try looking at Women's Weight Training.


----------



## southernpuff (Sep 30, 2008)

All cardio and no weights will make you skinny-fat once you get within 15 lbs of your desired weight


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 30, 2008)

what is skinny-fat, exactly?


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 30, 2008)

Lindsay Lohan.
Slender, but no muscle tone.


----------



## southernpuff (Oct 7, 2008)

Exactly. You are slender but still a little soft in the middle. No muscle tone. A lot of marathon runners are skinny-fat since all that running pretty much tears down all their muscle. I'm training for a half-marathon and am having trouble with strength.


----------



## grapegirlplum (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_what is skinny-fat, exactly?_

 
That was too funny; I was wondering the same thing!!!!


----------



## Broomstick Babe (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *southernpuff* 

 
_Exactly. You are slender but still a little soft in the middle. No muscle tone. A lot of marathon runners are skinny-fat since all that running pretty much tears down all their muscle. I'm training for a half-marathon and am having trouble with strength._

 
Didn't know that - thanks very much for posting.


----------



## liciouslilly (Sep 15, 2009)

I love to incorporate cardio with weights.  I take a class at my local gym that is energy packed with weight training in an hour session.  It's an efficient way to get both my weight training and cardio.


----------



## HeatherNicole (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for posting. I have a required health electice in college and I'm choosing weight training, so its good to take the mystery out of it.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm glad I saw this thread.
I've been getting pretty intense with my weight training lately and there's a lot of info that I didn't even know!

I've been trying to bulk up my arms and bootay, while slim down my waist and thighs.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 6, 2010)

_New Rules of Lifting for Women_ is a great book for anyone starting out with weights. It gives a program to follow, which is great since it can be hard to work out what exercises one should be doing to get a full workout on your own, especially when you're new to it all. And don't you just love the title line "Lift like a man, look like a goddess"


----------



## greengoesmoo (Feb 10, 2010)

I joined my gym in May 2009 - 62kg 5ft1 size 12 (uk) with chubby arms, bit of a jelly belly and biiig wobbley thighs. 

Feb 2010 - 60kg size 8 with defined arms, the start of a six pack and legs which I am very proud of.

I like to browse Raw Muscle magazine, full of men and women normally from 200lbs up. It's not sexual, I am just incredibly curious to see what 278.2lbs of muscle look like on a woman. 

I will never be as big as that, and I wouldn't want to be, I'm small and strong and I'm happy with that. That size comes with prices like steroids, poor flexibilty, or your entire life is taken up by being huge. It's also known that being muscle overweight is just as unhealthy as fat overweight. 

I plan to continue my workouts for as long as I feel it is relevant to my life. 

3mile walk 7x p/w
30 rep every muscle set 4x p/w
15 min 7.5kmph run 4x p/w
10 pose yoga strech thingie from women's fitness 4x p/w
It's not a lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Along with figure improvement I have seen and improvment in:
My skin, hair, nails, brightness of eyes, posture, sleeping pattern, confidence, eating habits, alertness, stamina, concentration, temper, willpower, definate improvement in immune system and overall happiness. 

When we work our bodies harder, we start to see something a bit more alive.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 20, 2010)

i absolutely LOVE this post! i always have a hard time teaching this to other women who do not believe in lifting weights! 

agree with this post wholeheartedly!


----------



## cyanidewine (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_If you're interested in free weights and don't know where to start, try looking at Women's Weight Training._

 
I second this! Krista writes TONS of amazing articles for women! 
Nothing feels better than lifting some weights and feeling stronger every day!
I'm personally not a big fan of cardio because I don't care for running or plyometrics.

Here's one of my favorite reads from Stumptuous - Lies In The Gym
It debunks a lot of common gym myths, including the "you will get huge like a man", and one of my favorites, "There is no difference between toning, lifting, sculpting and firming - There is only building muscle mass and losing bodyfat, nothing else" Lots of reader sent in comments too that are fantastic!


----------

